# vomiting pigeon



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

Hello, today I was outside chilling with my female pigeon while her mate was on the nest, she was a bit less active than normal but I thought it might be because of the cold weather. She was a lot less interested in her sunflower hearts than normal, I usually use them to train her. She was pooping fine, but then she went and was then straining and making farting noises, she went and started drinking before she vomited up a small amount of food. when she vomited it looked more like she was regurgitating the food instead of vomiting as she flapped her wings and leaned forward, and she had her mouth open and looked to be straining to vomit. I checked her crop and throat, neither appear blocked and I can't see any visible signs of canker. The vomited seeds had some green goo on them, I'm guessing this is not normal. What could be wrong?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not normal for her to be vomiting. Canker is one thing that can cause this, but that doesn't always show in the throat. I would watch her and see if she continued to act off. Do you not have a vet where you can have their droppings checked?


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Was that green thing lime green or perhaps dark green? I met lime green vomit at a bird that likely died of Young Bird Disease some time ago. 

What I would do in your situation, would be a treatment with antibiotics, because a bacterium is the most probable cause (at other diseases, stopping to eat and letargy appears following other symptoms, not before) because is also the most dangerous possibility, that has to be ruled out the first, as the bacterial diseases advance very fast. Recovery manifests rapidly if is a bacterial problem, the treatment lasts only three days (after second day the bird starts to eat).

After two days, if ther bird doesn't seem stabilised, I would start a treatment for coccidiosis. Few months ago I received pigeon who soon started to show many kind of symptoms, including some (dark) green vominting. It proved out that was a bad coccidiosis, that was cleared out relatively hard.


----------



## atete (May 18, 2012)

pmasonsmith said:


> Hello, today I was outside chilling with my female pigeon while her mate was on the nest, she was a bit less active than normal but I thought it might be because of the cold weather. She was a lot less interested in her sunflower hearts than normal, I usually use them to train her. She was pooping fine, but then she went and was then straining and making farting noises, she went and started drinking before she vomited up a small amount of food. when she vomited it looked more like she was regurgitating the food instead of vomiting as she flapped her wings and leaned forward, and she had her mouth open and looked to be straining to vomit. I checked her crop and throat, neither appear blocked and I can't see any visible signs of canker. The vomited seeds had some green goo on them, I'm guessing this is not normal. What could be wrong?


Might be salmonella, is her throat swollen? Is the poop green and watery?


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

She has also been doing hen poos and normal poos, with an occasional runny green one. Is salmonella constant runny poo? And I don't think her throat and crop was swollen, at least not bard swollen because when I checked her she wasn't happy and was making angry noises and had inflated her crop. Not sure about nearby vets, but I can ask.


----------



## atete (May 18, 2012)

pmasonsmith said:


> She has also been doing hen poos and normal poos, with an occasional runny green one. Is salmonella constant runny poo? And I don't think her throat and crop was swollen, at least not bard swollen because when I checked her she wasn't happy and was making angry noises and had inflated her crop. Not sure about nearby vets, but I can ask.


It might be the beginning of salmonella. If you can go to the vet, do so, if not, disinfect all the bowls and treat for salmonella. You caught it early on.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would treat for Canker as well. It is more common and will cause the same. 
Is she drinking a lot of water? Is her seed intake down?


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

She doesn't seem to be drinking more than usual but I'm not there all the time so I don't know. She's eating the normal amount of seed she eats, she has a dish right by their nest and she normally empties that by tossing it everywhere, and I guess if her appatite was affected then she wouldn't be choosing seeds...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So you don't really know how much she is eating or drinking. And yes, they will still toss seed around but eat little, until they get so sick that they don't even do that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Has she vomited again? If so then why not treat her with both Enrofloxacin (Baytril) which is wide spectrum, and Metronidazole for canker.


----------



## pmasonsmith (May 21, 2015)

I haven't seen her regurgitating or vomiting and haven't found and seeds which look like regurgitated ones. And I dunno how I'm meant to measure how much she's drinking unless I put a scale under the water bowl and measured the decrease in weight. It's not like there's a measurable increase in the volume of water during the day and after they drink. And all the seed she normally eats out of the mix they get is missing from what's been chucked everywhere, and unless I weighed the exact amount I put out and what I clean up I wouldn't know how much they're eating.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You're right, it would be hard to tell that way. But if a bird shows symptoms of being ill, I bring them inside and can watch them more closely. Can see what they do eat, how much they drink, if they vomit, and what the droppings look like. Just keep an eye on her and if you think she seems not quite right, then bringing her inside would help you to see what is going on.
I wouldn't automatically treat for salmonella, as many things can cause vomiting. Canker, worms, yeast, for just a few.
Watch first and see if she shows signs of sickness, or keeps vomiting.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

I met two cases when a bird did vomit something green that they didn't ate but was coming from their inside. One time was something lime green and the bird died rapidly. Apparently was young bird disease.


The other case was with a bird sick with cocidiosis and the green stuff was dark-green. It was a bad coccidiosis, that passed hardly.


I think is not normal to find something like this and it may be a sign of serious problem (not young bird disease, your bird will have already died by now, as this diseasese is very fast).


How is the aspect of droppings? Can you post photos with them? Is the bird emaciated (palpate her chestbone).


----------

